# Re: VRI ?



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gareth Green" <gareth@mail.caninet.com>* on *Thu, 8 Jun 2000 17:58:21 -0400*
Victoria Regina Imperator
meaning:
Victoria the name of the Queen Regina Queen Imperator Empress - of
India
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Robert Childs" <adanac1@home.com>* on *Thu, 8 Jun 2000 19:37:00 -0400*
Vicious Rude Ignorant   VIR 
Rocking Chair Rangers RCR
Just having a bit of fun 

> Victoria Regina Imperator
> meaning:
> 
> Victoria the name of the Queen Regina Queen Imperator Empress - of
> India
> 
> 

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Thu, 8 Jun 2000 16:54:08 -0700*
I can remember walking to the Green  Gold in Cornwallis, singing " M  I
C... K  E  Y.... PPCLI......
 It cost me a bloody nose, but it was a lesson well learned.
Don‘t make fun of a regiment, if you can‘t back it up, or take the heat.
I also remember chucking abuse at the clerks in our unit, calling
them,"chairborne Rangers", whose motto was,"death before discomfort".  I
think that cost me a lost pay guide, sent to west coast somewhere.  There
is always a way for payback!!!!!!!!!!!!
-
From: Robert Childs
Subject: Re: VRI ?
> Vicious Rude Ignorant   VIR 
> Rocking Chair Rangers RCR
> Just having a bit of fun
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Michael O‘Leary" <moleary@bmts.com>* on *Thu, 08 Jun 2000 20:22:25 -0400*
Actually, because its for a Queen, it‘s "Victoria Regina Imperatrix"
_______________________________________________
General Orders 1919
G.O. 53/1919
Regimental Crest--Royal Canadian Regiment
His Majesty the King has been graciously pleased to approve of the Royal
Canadian Regiment retaining in perpetual use the cypher "V.R.I." on the
badges and buttons of the regiment.
H.Q. 1-1-8
P.C. 1299 of 23-6-19
_______________________________________________
Pro Patria
Mike
The RCR
At 05:58 PM 6/8/00 -0400, you wrote:
>Victoria Regina Imperator
>meaning:
>
>Victoria the name of the Queen Regina Queen Imperator Empress - of
>India
Michael O‘Leary
Visit The Regimental Rogue at:
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
Change is not to be feared. Simultaneously, change is not necessarily
improvement. An effective leader improves through change. An ineffective
leader seeks improvement through change. The first is sure of his
end-state, the latter never is. - MMO
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Michael O‘Leary" <moleary@bmts.com>* on *Thu, 08 Jun 2000 20:24:29 -0400*
Play nice, Robert, some stuffed shirt Royal Canadian might take offence.   
Mike
At 07:37 PM 6/8/00 -0400, you wrote:
>Vicious Rude Ignorant   VRI 
>Rocking Chair Rangers RCR
>Just having a bit of fun 
> 
>> Victoria Regina Imperator
>> meaning:
>> 
>> Victoria the name of the Queen Regina Queen Imperator Empress - of
>> India
Michael O‘Leary
Visit The Regimental Rogue at:
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
Change is not to be feared. Simultaneously, change is not necessarily
improvement. An effective leader improves through change. An ineffective
leader seeks improvement through change. The first is sure of his
end-state, the latter never is. - MMO
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gareth Green" <gareth@mail.caninet.com>* on *Thu, 8 Jun 2000 21:13:02 -0400*
My heels are together - and I stand corrected.
Green
> Actually, because its for a Queen, it‘s "Victoria Regina Imperatrix"
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Gordan Dundas <dundas@prairie.ca>* on *Thu, 08 Jun 2000 23:50:10 -0500*
Chuckle You mean it‘s actually possible to insult an RCR.? 
Michael O‘Leary wrote:
> Play nice, Robert, some stuffed shirt Royal Canadian might take offence.   
>
> Mike
>
> At 07:37 PM 6/8/00 -0400, you wrote:
> >Vicious Rude Ignorant   VRI 
> >Rocking Chair Rangers RCR
> >Just having a bit of fun
> >
> >> Victoria Regina Imperator
> >> meaning:
> >>
> >> Victoria the name of the Queen Regina Queen Imperator Empress - of
> >> India
>
> Michael O‘Leary
>
> Visit The Regimental Rogue at:
>  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
>
> Change is not to be feared. Simultaneously, change is not necessarily
> improvement. An effective leader improves through change. An ineffective
> leader seeks improvement through change. The first is sure of his
> end-state, the latter never is. - MMO
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Chrid Loveridge" <cloveridge@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Fri, 09 Jun 2000 03:13:27 EDT*
Victoria Regina Imperatus Vitoria Queen  Empress
>From: "adam diagneault" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: VRI ?
>Date: Thu, 08 Jun 2000 20:37:42 GMT
>
>hello every one!! does any one know what VRI means? vri are the alphabets 
>in
>the royal canadian regements cap badge, you know the silver star!!!! and 
>the
>gold little crown in the middle with the VRI in the centre!!! if any one
>could tell me i would really appreciate it!! thanks!!
>HERES A SHORT STORY FOR YOU ALL....
>a friend of mine went through basic training a few years AGO IN ST.JOHN,
>QUEBEC. He was nieave and didnt know what the  rcr label meant!!! so he
>asked a sargent!! what does rcr stand for? the sargent did not reply and
>kept walking!!! so my frind said i know what it stands for!!!! chearfully
>with a big smile...he said it stands for RUN CHICKEN RUN!!!LOL!!!he
>laughed!!! o **** he didnt laugh too long! after that...that was a big
>NO..NO. till today he still regrets ever trying crazy stuff like that in
>training. run chicken run!!!!!
>________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Chrid Loveridge" <cloveridge@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Fri, 09 Jun 2000 03:18:33 EDT*
Most RCR take offence to that.  But It came from a skirt wearer any how.  
Semper Paratus
>From: "Michael O‘Leary" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: VRI ?
>Date: Thu, 08 Jun 2000 20:24:29 -0400
>
>Play nice, Robert, some stuffed shirt Royal Canadian might take offence.   
>
>
>Mike
>
>At 07:37 PM 6/8/00 -0400, you wrote:
> >Vicious Rude Ignorant   VRI 
> >Rocking Chair Rangers RCR
> >Just having a bit of fun
> >
> >> Victoria Regina Imperator
> >> meaning:
> >>
> >> Victoria the name of the Queen Regina Queen Imperator Empress - of
> >> India
>
>
>
>Michael O‘Leary
>
>Visit The Regimental Rogue at:
>http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm
>
>Change is not to be feared. Simultaneously, change is not necessarily
>improvement. An effective leader improves through change. An ineffective
>leader seeks improvement through change. The first is sure of his
>end-state, the latter never is. - MMO
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Chrid Loveridge" <cloveridge@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Fri, 09 Jun 2000 03:20:45 EDT*
Rule 1 Never cross, Sgts Maj, Clerks, Cooks or Supp Techs
>From: "dave" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: VRI ?
>Date: Thu, 8 Jun 2000 16:54:08 -0700
>
>I can remember walking to the Green  Gold in Cornwallis, singing " M  I
>C... K  E  Y.... PPCLI......
>  It cost me a bloody nose, but it was a lesson well learned.
>Don‘t make fun of a regiment, if you can‘t back it up, or take the heat.
>I also remember chucking abuse at the clerks in our unit, calling
>them,"chairborne Rangers", whose motto was,"death before discomfort".  I
>think that cost me a lost pay guide, sent to west coast somewhere.  There
>is always a way for payback!!!!!!!!!!!!
>
>
>
>-
>From: Robert Childs
>Subject: Re: VRI ?
>
>
> > Vicious Rude Ignorant   VIR 
> > Rocking Chair Rangers RCR
> > Just having a bit of fun
>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Robert Childs" <adanac1@home.com>* on *Fri, 9 Jun 2000 06:30:13 -0400*
> Rule 1 Never cross, Sgts Maj, Clerks, Cooks or Supp Techs
and always be nice to the Para Rigger He might have packed the chute your
wearing.
Robert Childs RIGGER BIG GRIN 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Robert Childs" <adanac1@home.com>* on *Fri, 9 Jun 2000 06:39:59 -0400*
  Most RCR take offence to that.  But It came from a skirt wearer any how.
> Semper Paratus
It was all meant in fun I always thought most of the RCR had a good sence of
humour. But I have been wrong before.
I think one of the fisrt things I heard the PPCLI called was Please Protect
Canada‘s Little Idiots
Then came Peanut Popcorn Candy Licorice Icecream
and now they are called Picllies
No offence was taken and I don‘t think any was implyed Just having some fun
at the expense of the other
BTW How did you know I once wore a Kilt.
Robert Childs Airborne Rigger Ret.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Dwight  Morrow VE7BV/Rev.Isabel Healy Morrow" <dwight-isabel@uniserve.com>* on *Fri, 09 Jun 2000 16:54:50 -0700*
Hi there
I think it stands for Victoria Regina "1"
Regina in Latin means Queen, so
Queen Victoria the Ist.
Can anyone confirm this?
Cheers and best wishes for a great weekend to all!
Pro Rege et Patria
Isabel Healy
At 08:37 PM 6/8/2000  0000, you wrote:
>hello every one!! does any one know what VRI means? vri are the alphabets 
>in the royal canadian regements cap badge, you know the silver star!!!! 
>and the gold little crown in the middle with the VRI in the centre!!! if 
>any one could tell me i would really appreciate it!! thanks!!
>HERES A SHORT STORY FOR YOU ALL....
>a friend of mine went through basic training a few years AGO IN ST.JOHN, 
>QUEBEC. He was nieave and didnt know what the  rcr label meant!!! so he 
>asked a sargent!! what does rcr stand for? the sargent did not reply and 
>kept walking!!! so my frind said i know what it stands for!!!! chearfully 
>with a big smile...he said it stands for RUN CHICKEN RUN!!!LOL!!!he 
>laughed!!! o **** he didnt laugh too long! after that...that was a big 
>NO..NO. till today he still regrets ever trying crazy stuff like that in 
>training. run chicken run!!!!!
>________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
=================================================================
  Dwight Morrow, BSc Pharm, VE7BV
  Rev. Isabel Healy Morrow, BSW, M.Div.
  Box l21,  Merritt, BC, Canada  V1K 1B8  formerly Tipperary Ranch
  Shulus Cattle Company 2 Settlers Road-Cottonwood muix Drive, Hwy 8
  phone:  250378-9294  work 378-9238  fax 378-4448
 604856-7352 Langley
  email :      
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Michael O‘Leary" <moleary@bmts.com>* on *Fri, 09 Jun 2000 20:40:42 -0400*
It‘s Victoria Regina Imperatrix - Victoria Queen and Empress.
This is taken from Queen Victoria‘s royal cypher from the latter part of
her reign, after 1 May 1876 when she proclaimed Empress of India.
Mike
At 04:54 PM 6/9/00 -0700, you wrote:
>Hi there
>
>I think it stands for Victoria Regina "1"
>Regina in Latin means Queen, so
>Queen Victoria the Ist.
>
>Can anyone confirm this?
>
>Cheers and best wishes for a great weekend to all!
>
>Pro Rege et Patria
>
>Isabel Healy
>
>
>At 08:37 PM 6/8/2000  0000, you wrote:
>>hello every one!! does any one know what VRI means? vri are the alphabets 
>>in the royal canadian regements cap badge, you know the silver star!!!! 
>>and the gold little crown in the middle with the VRI in the centre!!!
Michael O‘Leary
Visit The Regimental Rogue at:
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
Change is not to be feared. Simultaneously, change is not necessarily
improvement. An effective leader improves through change. An ineffective
leader seeks improvement through change. The first is sure of his
end-state, the latter never is. - MMO
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Fri, 09 Jun 2000 19:03:19 -0600*
Yes:
The RCR Song 
to the tune of "Oh, Christmas Tree"
The RCR refuse to fight,
unless their brass is shining bright.
Of running shoes they have two pair,
when trouble starts, they‘re never there.
So raise their flag of blue and gold
Their shivering ‘cause their feet are cold.
For whiskey, beer or muscatel,
The RCRs would go to **** .
Yes, I‘ve seen it start fights. 
Ian Edwards
hiding out somewhere in the West
Gordan Dundas wrote:
> 
> Chuckle You mean it‘s actually possible to insult an RCR.? 
> 
> Michael O‘Leary wrote:
> 
> > Play nice, Robert, some stuffed shirt Royal Canadian might take offence.   
> >
> > Mike
> >
> > At 07:37 PM 6/8/00 -0400, you wrote:
> > >Vicious Rude Ignorant   VRI 
> > >Rocking Chair Rangers RCR
> > >Just having a bit of fun
> > >
> > >> Victoria Regina Imperator
> > >> meaning:
> > >>
> > >> Victoria the name of the Queen Regina Queen Imperator Empress - of
> > >> India
> >
> > Michael O‘Leary
> >
> > Visit The Regimental Rogue at:
> >  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
> >
> > Change is not to be feared. Simultaneously, change is not necessarily
> > improvement. An effective leader improves through change. An ineffective
> > leader seeks improvement through change. The first is sure of his
> > end-state, the latter never is. - MMO
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Chrid Loveridge" <cloveridge@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sat, 10 Jun 2000 00:55:28 EDT*
I believe the first para is "The RCR refuse to fight,
Unless the Patricias are on the RIGHT
Of running shoes...
>From: Ian Edwards 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: VRI ?
>Date: Fri, 09 Jun 2000 19:03:19 -0600
>
>Yes:
>
>The RCR Song
>to the tune of "Oh, Christmas Tree"
>
>The RCR refuse to fight,
>unless their brass is shining bright.
>Of running shoes they have two pair,
>when trouble starts, they‘re never there.
>So raise their flag of blue and gold
>Their shivering ‘cause their feet are cold.
>For whiskey, beer or muscatel,
>The RCRs would go to **** .
>
>Yes, I‘ve seen it start fights.
>Ian Edwards
>hiding out somewhere in the West
>
>Gordan Dundas wrote:
> >
> > Chuckle You mean it‘s actually possible to insult an RCR.? 
> >
> > Michael O‘Leary wrote:
> >
> > > Play nice, Robert, some stuffed shirt Royal Canadian might take 
>offence.   
> > >
> > > Mike
> > >
> > > At 07:37 PM 6/8/00 -0400, you wrote:
> > > >Vicious Rude Ignorant   VRI 
> > > >Rocking Chair Rangers RCR
> > > >Just having a bit of fun
> > > >
> > > >> Victoria Regina Imperator
> > > >> meaning:
> > > >>
> > > >> Victoria the name of the Queen Regina Queen Imperator Empress 
>- of
> > > >> India
> > >
> > > Michael O‘Leary
> > >
> > > Visit The Regimental Rogue at:
> > >  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
> > >
> > > Change is not to be feared. Simultaneously, change is not necessarily
> > > improvement. An effective leader improves through change. An 
>ineffective
> > > leader seeks improvement through change. The first is sure of his
> > > end-state, the latter never is. - MMO
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Derek Cox <dizzy@justice.com>* on *9 Jun 2000 23:54:53 -0700*
On Fri, 09 June 2000, "Chrid Loveridge" wrote:
LOL like there hasnt been many a Patricia layin down flat on the bar room floor LOL This little tune has been around forever and YES it has started fights =
> 
> I believe the first para is "The RCR refuse to fight,
> Unless the Patricias are on the RIGHT
> Of running shoes...
> 
> 
> >From: Ian Edwards 
> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >Subject: Re: VRI ?
> >Date: Fri, 09 Jun 2000 19:03:19 -0600
> >
> >Yes:
> >
> >The RCR Song
> >to the tune of "Oh, Christmas Tree"
> >
> >The RCR refuse to fight,
> >unless their brass is shining bright.
> >Of running shoes they have two pair,
> >when trouble starts, they‘re never there.
> >So raise their flag of blue and gold
> >Their shivering ‘cause their feet are cold.
> >For whiskey, beer or muscatel,
> >The RCRs would go to **** .
> >
> >Yes, I‘ve seen it start fights.
> >Ian Edwards
> >hiding out somewhere in the West
> >
> >Gordan Dundas wrote:
> > >
> > > Chuckle You mean it‘s actually possible to insult an RCR.? 
> > >
> > > Michael O‘Leary wrote:
> > >
> > > > Play nice, Robert, some stuffed shirt Royal Canadian might take 
> >offence.   
> > > >
> > > > Mike
> > > >
> > > > At 07:37 PM 6/8/00 -0400, you wrote:
> > > > >Vicious Rude Ignorant   VRI 
> > > > >Rocking Chair Rangers RCR
> > > > >Just having a bit of fun
> > > > >
> > > > >> Victoria Regina Imperator
> > > > >> meaning:
> > > > >>
> > > > >> Victoria the name of the Queen Regina Queen Imperator Empress 
> >- of
> > > > >> India
> > > >
> > > > Michael O‘Leary
> > > >
> > > > Visit The Regimental Rogue at:
> > > >  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
> > > >
> > > > Change is not to be feared. Simultaneously, change is not necessarily
> > > > improvement. An effective leader improves through change. An 
> >ineffective
> > > > leader seeks improvement through change. The first is sure of his
> > > > end-state, the latter never is. - MMO
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
> 
> ________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
_________________________________________________
FindLaw - Free Case Law, Jobs, Library, Community
 http:///www.FindLaw.com 
Get your FREE @JUSTICE.COM email!
 http://mail.Justice.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gareth Green" <gareth@mail.caninet.com>* on *Sat, 10 Jun 2000 13:39:20 -0400*
I is for IMPERATRIX - meaning EMPRESS - denoting her title as Empress of
India.
Green
----- Original Message -----
From: Dwight Morrow VE7BV/Rev.Isabel Healy Morrow
To: 
Sent: Friday, June 09, 2000 7:54 PM
Subject: Re: VRI ?
> Hi there
>
> I think it stands for Victoria Regina "1"
> Regina in Latin means Queen, so
> Queen Victoria the Ist.
>
> Can anyone confirm this?
>
> Cheers and best wishes for a great weekend to all!
>
> Pro Rege et Patria
>
> Isabel Healy
>
>
> At 08:37 PM 6/8/2000  0000, you wrote:
> >hello every one!! does any one know what VRI means? vri are the alphabets
> >in the royal canadian regements cap badge, you know the silver star!!!!
> >and the gold little crown in the middle with the VRI in the centre!!! if
> >any one could tell me i would really appreciate it!! thanks!!
> >HERES A SHORT STORY FOR YOU ALL....
> >a friend of mine went through basic training a few years AGO IN ST.JOHN,
> >QUEBEC. He was nieave and didnt know what the  rcr label meant!!! so he
> >asked a sargent!! what does rcr stand for? the sargent did not reply and
> >kept walking!!! so my frind said i know what it stands for!!!! chearfully
> >with a big smile...he said it stands for RUN CHICKEN RUN!!!LOL!!!he
> >laughed!!! o **** he didnt laugh too long! after that...that was a big
> >NO..NO. till today he still regrets ever trying crazy stuff like that in
> >training. run chicken run!!!!!
> >________________________________________________________________________
> >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
>
> =================================================================
>   Dwight Morrow, BSc Pharm, VE7BV
>   Rev. Isabel Healy Morrow, BSW, M.Div.
>   Box l21,  Merritt, BC, Canada  V1K 1B8  formerly Tipperary Ranch
>   Shulus Cattle Company 2 Settlers Road-Cottonwood muix Drive, Hwy 8
>   phone:  250378-9294  work 378-9238  fax 378-4448
> 604856-7352 Langley
>   email :      
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Sat, 10 Jun 2000 12:14:02 -0600*
Yes, just one of many versions. But reminds me of the parody
of the USMC Hymn that ends:
"And if the RCR and Van Doo
Ever looked in to the sky,
Thet will see the hills are guarded
By the PPCLI."
Now, I hope, I‘ve got everybody mad at me.
Derek Cox wrote:
> 
> On Fri, 09 June 2000, "Chrid Loveridge" wrote:
> LOL like there hasnt been many a Patricia layin down flat on the bar room floor LOL This little tune has been around forever and YES it has started fights =
> >
> > I believe the first para is "The RCR refuse to fight,
> > Unless the Patricias are on the RIGHT
> > Of running shoes...
> >
> >
> > >From: Ian Edwards 
> > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >Subject: Re: VRI ?
> > >Date: Fri, 09 Jun 2000 19:03:19 -0600
> > >
> > >Yes:
> > >
> > >The RCR Song
> > >to the tune of "Oh, Christmas Tree"
> > >
> > >The RCR refuse to fight,
> > >unless their brass is shining bright.
> > >Of running shoes they have two pair,
> > >when trouble starts, they‘re never there.
> > >So raise their flag of blue and gold
> > >Their shivering ‘cause their feet are cold.
> > >For whiskey, beer or muscatel,
> > >The RCRs would go to **** .
> > >
> > >Yes, I‘ve seen it start fights.
> > >Ian Edwards
> > >hiding out somewhere in the West
> > >
> > >Gordan Dundas wrote:
> > > >
> > > > Chuckle You mean it‘s actually possible to insult an RCR.? 
> > > >
> > > > Michael O‘Leary wrote:
> > > >
> > > > > Play nice, Robert, some stuffed shirt Royal Canadian might take
> > >offence.   
> > > > >
> > > > > Mike
> > > > >
> > > > > At 07:37 PM 6/8/00 -0400, you wrote:
> > > > > >Vicious Rude Ignorant   VRI 
> > > > > >Rocking Chair Rangers RCR
> > > > > >Just having a bit of fun
> > > > > >
> > > > > >> Victoria Regina Imperator
> > > > > >> meaning:
> > > > > >>
> > > > > >> Victoria the name of the Queen Regina Queen Imperator Empress
> > >- of
> > > > > >> India
> > > > >
> > > > > Michael O‘Leary
> > > > >
> > > > > Visit The Regimental Rogue at:
> > > > >  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
> > > > >
> > > > > Change is not to be feared. Simultaneously, change is not necessarily
> > > > > improvement. An effective leader improves through change. An
> > >ineffective
> > > > > leader seeks improvement through change. The first is sure of his
> > > > > end-state, the latter never is. - MMO
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > ________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> 
> _________________________________________________
> FindLaw - Free Case Law, Jobs, Library, Community
>  http:///www.FindLaw.com 
> Get your FREE @JUSTICE.COM email!
>  http://mail.Justice.com 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

